# Bottles



## Wilson615 (Feb 3, 2013)

Where can I get clear 12 oz bottles for my Skeeter Pee


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Wilson615 (Feb 3, 2013)

Indiana, Pennsylvania


----------



## Wilson615 (Feb 3, 2013)

45 miles east of pittsburgh


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

Kelman Bottles in Pittsburgh, I hear hat they sell a case of wine bottles for $6.00 dollars. Click here


----------



## cbritton (Feb 3, 2013)

We just discovered our LHBS sells used bottles from a local winery for $3 per case. It takes about 15 minutes to scrape the labels off so it's well worth it!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

Sells used bottles? You can get then for free from restaurants and wineries.


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree check your LHBS and see what they are wanting for botlles. I found sometimes they are not that high priced. It is easier sometimes than cleaning used bottles..


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 4, 2013)

use beer bottles and cap them!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 4, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Sells used bottles? You can get then for free from restaurants and wineries.


 
or recycling centers!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 4, 2013)

I assumed when the original post appeared looking for 12 oz clear bottles, they were looking for crown cap bottles. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Wilson615 (Feb 4, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I assumed when the original post appeared looking for 12 oz clear bottles, they were looking for crown cap bottles. But I could be wrong.



Sorry Im still trying to figure out how to post, yes I should have said pry off, I figured 12 oz would make it a more personalized drink, pop them in a cooler full of ice on a hot summer day and your ready to go. People seem to be very helpful and friendly, I been reading all I can here, seems to be so much experience in this forum. Thanks for all your help


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 4, 2013)

Clear 12 oz. crown cap bottles are very hard to find. Most of us suffer through Corona beer and soak off the silk screened label with Lime away.

I am in the process now, adding to my collection. Thought about pint mason jars but was afraid of the extra surface area and oxidation. Also at a cost of $9/ dozen for empty mason jars or $12 for 12 full Coronas. I am learning to almost like skunky beer.


----------



## Wilson615 (Feb 4, 2013)

We have a mexican restaurant in town, a friend told me to go see them to get their corona beer bottles, I can get all the wine bottles I want for 4.00 a case local winery has them.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Feb 4, 2013)

REDBOATNY said:


> Clear 12 oz. crown cap bottles are very hard to find. Most of us suffer through Corona beer and soak off the silk screened label with Lime away.
> 
> I am in the process now, adding to my collection. Thought about pint mason jars but was afraid of the extra surface area and oxidation. Also at a cost of $9/ dozen for empty mason jars or $12 for 12 full Coronas. I am learning to almost like skunky beer.



Lime away huh? So do you soak a bunch of bottles in a lime away/water mixture? I'd like a little more info on this if you could.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 5, 2013)

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Lime away huh? So do you soak a bunch of bottles in a lime away/water mixture? I'd like a little more info on this if you could.


 Thats about it. I fill mine bottles with hot water and cap to keep the solution out, put as many as I can fit in an old bucket (one you won't be fermenting in) fill with enough hot water to cover ink, add about 4 oz. LimeAway or CLR. Let soak for 24 hours. Then with gloves, Scotch bright label area, repeat if needed. Its kind of a pita**. Lime away contains the same acid found in Coke, I dont know if it can be purchased un-diluted.


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2013)

Try white vinegar for taking the corona labels off. It will not completely take off the Corona extra labels, you can still barely see them, but regular corona comes right off. Use the vinegar full strength, put the bottles in it for 15 or 20 min. and wipe the lables off. I just put a few in a small bucket, let em stand, go do something else and when I walk by clean em off and put a few more in. Makes it kind of an easy job, not standing there waiting. Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Sells used bottles? You can get then for free from restaurants and wineries.



Not in all states.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

Anyone have any leads on where to get bottles near Bartlett IL where they are not 20 bucks a case?


----------



## WI_Wino (May 7, 2013)

I kept returnable beer bottles back when they were still common. Have about 8 or 10 cases I think, mostly High Life or PBR. Hard to find nowadays as I think the big players have stopped selling returnables. Try the smaller, niche sodapop manufacturers. They might still do returnables. I personally do not like the one time use beer bottles, they feel thin to me.


----------



## Reilly (May 7, 2013)

I have stopped by my local recyling center for a few bottles. They have large dumpsters that when almost full, require no bending or reaching to pull out 8-10 bottles. I take them home to remove the labels, wash, sanitze and then wash again before using. 

I have even taken a case or two of empties from people that were going to drop them off.


----------



## GreginND (May 7, 2013)

It's very hard to find clear beer bottles. They are brown/green for a reason. Beer gets skunky because of a photochemical reaction with light. Always grab yoru 6-pack of Corona from the rear of the cooler.


----------



## RayH (Jun 7, 2013)

We have a great recycling center. I go weekly to find a good supply of bottles.


----------

